# max paging file for windows 2008 and 2012



## piercazzo (Nov 20, 2014)

For a series of reasons I need to maximize the virtual memory.

I set up a raid0 in windows 2008 r2 and windows 2012 datacenter, for a total of around 4tb, and then tried to move the page file to that volume.

In the first case the max space available as seen in the virtual memory window was 2092826mb, in the second case (to my surprise) it was even smaller 1042466mb. I tried to use both mbr and gpt.

Can anyone suggest a way to use more paging? or is this an unsurmuntable limit in windows?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

a 4tb page file? May I ask why?

from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2860880, max is 3x ram or 4 gigs, whichever is larger.


----------



## piercazzo (Nov 20, 2014)

valis said:


> a 4tb page file? May I ask why?
> 
> from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2860880, max is 3x ram or 4 gigs, whichever is larger.


I have a very hungry graphical application, and I need a monster rendering.
That kb refers to the recommended size, not to max size right? because with 112gb ram I would be able to only have 336gb of virtual mem, instead I can use 2tb in server 2008.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

not a clue. I've never heard of anything even remotely that high for a swap file. You may want to call MS on that one.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have a read here.

at 1 tb of ram, you do NOT need a swap file.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Wouldn't a more ideal solution be to get an SSD drive dedicated to your swap file, even if it's limited in size instead of some astronomically large swap file?


----------

